# Beef Protein Supplementation



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Distiller Grains versus corn at different price points.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/protein_supplementation_for_beef_cows_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank You Mike. I have been intrigued with the by products used for feed.

I mentioned last week about buying a load of Brewers Grain. This is Wet Brewers Grain and somewhat different from the Dry Distillers Grain in your link. It is still what I consider an alternative feed and much more affordable than conventional feed.

Cost, including the bag and delivery was $61 per ton.

Notice this is 29.6% protein and exactly what I needed, as mentioned in your link, to supplement the hay.

I am attempting to paste some of a nutritional data from the University of Florida IFAS Extension, from the following web page:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/an241

Table 1. Typical nutrient composition of wet brewers' grains

Dairy One1

Item Average2 Range NRC3

Dry matter, % 26.0 19.2 - 32.8 21.0

Crude protein, % 29.6 24.9 - 34.2 26.0

Rumen degradable protein, % of CP 35.5 28.3 - 42.7 40.9

Crude fiber, % 12.0 8.3 - 15.7 15.3

Neutral detergent fiber, % 48.3 42.0 - 54.7 42.0

Acid detergent fiber, % 23.5 20.1 - 27.0 23.0

Crude fat, %  9.1 7.6 - 10.7 10.8

TDN, % 73.9 71.0 - 76.9 70.0


----------

